# Digital Clock Wanted



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

One of the things we feel is missing in our new van is a clock that you can see at night whilst in the transverse bed and is positioned so it can be seen during the day as well.

I've tried searching for a battery powered digital wall fixing clock of minimal depth and with preferably red lit numbers about 3" tall but have had no joy.

Can anyone suggest a source?

SDA


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

There are loads of digital clocks on ebay,well worth a look.
Wyn.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Andy

There was a huge thread on this a little while ago. I'll have a look for it when I get time :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think I found it Gerald.

Looks like an Acctim from Argos might be one to look at, mind it's £9.99 now and the post quoted £7 and it wasn't long ago.

SDA


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> There was a huge thread on this a little while ago. I'll have a look for it when I get time :roll:
> 
> Gerald


I recall it too Gerald

I think the conclusion was that if you want a permanently illuminated dial you won't get it in a battery operated clock. 

Some of the "mains" clocks have transformers in them and run at a lot less than 240 volts - probably 9 volts as some of them take a 9v backup battery. Not sure how thin they come though. (Where's the Argos catalogue?)

I can't think it would be too difficult to find a low voltage transformer to run such a clock off 12 volts. With luck the wires could be concealed in a run to a convenient position for hanging the clock.

Hmmmm interesting. Wouldn't mind one myself . . . must do a bit of Googling!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Maplins !
If yer 'andy wiv a soldering iron . . . this is the kit for you !
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=37849#top


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

try this http://digital-instrumentation.co.uk/clock_displays.aspx
Richard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

richardjames said:


> try this http://digital-instrumentation.co.uk/clock_displays.aspx
> Richard


*From* £200 for a one-line display Richard. (Gulp!)

Methinks you didn't stray far enough into the website! :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Maplins !
> If yer 'andy wiv a soldering iron . . . this is the kit for you !
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=37849#top


Just checked further and it looks like a mains powered unit.

Quote from specifications, _"Clock still displays the time in case of power failure (3xAA batteries required)"_

Back to the drawing board then!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=37849#top


Just double-checked . . it 9v


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If I can get it right the original thread was;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48580.html

try that for more information.

We are also looking for one but have not done it very seriously - we each have a mobile phones within reach (under pillow) and touching any keys lights up the display for a few seconds - even though it's locked, and the clock shows. Works for me!

We have a digital mains powered one from Tescos when we are on a mains site, cost £2.99!

If you are concerned about being woken early (ours has only disturbed us once when a new grandson was born 8 weeks early at 0300 so we would have wanted to be woken), then set it to "flight mode", it then can neither receive or make calls.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Penquin said:


> If I can get it right the original thread was;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48580.html
> 
> ...


 Trouble with mobiles though is someone always decides to text early next morning and wake you up :x or as happened to us the other week on a site with a poor signal 4 yes 4 messages sent the previous evening decided to come through at around 3 am and woke us up.

I bought a very nice digital clock in Huntigdon the other week, it also has the ability via radio signal to always be at the correct time, not sure what will happen with that if we go to Portugal etc this winter, the digits aren't lit up all the time but with just a touch do light up. It was around £12 and sits on a shelf as it has rubber type feet it doesn't move, if that is of any interest to you I will pop on MH and look at the make.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Zebedee
It's a pity you couldn't see my tounge i cheek :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Richard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=37849#top
> 
> Just double-checked . . it 9v


Damned if I can find any reference to 9 volts Vic. :roll: 

Where did you find it? :?

If it is 9 volts I shall have a go at it.

Cheers


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi SDA
We bought a radio-controlled digital travel clock with "intelli light" for 9.99 from Argos. Superb! Day, date, time, temp display, with alarm, and when dark it glows so can be easily seen.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2553490/Trail/searchtext>TRAVEL+CLOCK.htm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Hi SDA
> We bought a radio-controlled digital travel clock with "intelli light" for 9.99 from Argos. Superb! Day, date, time, temp display, with alarm, and when dark it glows so can be easily seen.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2553490/Trail/searchtext>TRAVEL+CLOCK.htm


Thanks Active - this could be the one!!  

Would we see it without groping for the specs do you think?

Is the display big enough and the backlighting fairly bright and clear?

Senility brings its own drawbacks doesn't it!! 8O


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Hi SDA
> We bought a radio-controlled digital travel clock with "intelli light" for 9.99 from Argos. Superb! Day, date, time, temp display, with alarm, and when dark it glows so can be easily seen.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2553490/Trail/searchtext>TRAVEL+CLOCK.htm


Hi Ryan,

Not had any more aerial escapades recently? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the link, it was that clock that was mentioned in an earlier post I found but it wasn't clear whether it was lit at night.

I think a call in the local Argos is required.

Cheers

Andy

PS when are you off on your travels?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I think a call in the local Argos is required.


Hi Andy

You might like to look at :: this one :: too, whilst you're there, with its "electro-luminous display" 8O

I find pressing buttons just to tell the time such a bind, don't you? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> You might like to look at :: this one :: too, whilst you're there, with its "electro-luminous display" 8O
> 
> I find pressing buttons just to tell the time such a bind, don't you? :wink:
> 
> Gerald


What does "electro luminous" mean Gerald?

Wish they would stick to plain English and not try to make everything sound as if it just came off the NASA drawing board! 8O 8O

Any idea which of the two would be easiest to read at night for those of us who wear specs all the time? :roll: _

('cept in bed - before somebody else comments!)_ :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=37849#top
> ...


Info from this UK site . . http://www.electronicprojectsonline.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=VEL-CLOCK

(I love these 'vellman kits' . . !
Vic


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> What does "electro luminous" mean Gerald?


 :? Who knows? I'm guessing it lights the display up with electric - as opposed to the digits lighting up on their own.

I have no idea which would be easier to read - I think you'll need to give 'em a quick test.

At the moment, I'm employing the 'phone under the pillow' method. What we need to do is to get someone to buy one before the Global rally, and then we can all come and look at it (not during the night  )

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > What does "electro luminous" mean Gerald?
> ...


There's a scary thought.

Waking up in the middle of the night and opening the blind to find Gerald tappin' on your best plastic and cranin' his head to catch a glimpse of your timepiece 8O 8O 8O

Rest easy lads the deed is done. I called in at the Knarsburg Argos at lunchtime and perused both candidates. The Seiko only lit 'on demand' hence only one battery. It was also IMHO a bit podgy and we don't have anything podgy in our van, Chief Pilot excepted.

The Acctim looks like an I-Phone in both size and finish and has a light sensor to switch on a green backlight when it gets dark. You can also switch the light off to save battery. It's easy to set up and will even do Fahrenheit like all good thermometers should. Both have the same size, and probably make, of screen so there's no difference there. The Acctim has a few flat surfaces at the rear (Not you Mrs!) which should make it good for velcro/blutack fixing.

So I bought the Acctim and now to find somewhere to hang it. 8O  :roll:

SDA


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that extensive user testing, now if you could just let us know how it is after your first night-time experience........

Seriously though it is something we have meant to buy for months, but there always seem to be other things which crop up; grandchildren, sleep, food etc, all of those inconvenient little intrusions (or I suppose extrusions in the case of the grand-daughter born 4 weeks early).

Must try to find one before they sell out following ths excellent product review and non-destructive testing regime.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Thanks for that extensive user testing, now if you could just let us know how it is after your first night-time experience........
> 
> Seriously though it is something we have meant to buy for months, but there always seem to be other things which crop up; grandchildren, sleep, food etc, all of those inconvenient little intrusions (or I suppose extrusions in the case of the grand-daughter born 4 weeks early).
> 
> Must try to find one before they sell out following ths excellent product review and non-destructive testing regime.


I can go and lie down in a darkened room, will that count?

SDA


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi

Yes - it glows dimly in the dark automatically (if you want it to) - and if you press SNOOZE it lights up brightly. Numbers are big. TBH - its a neat box of tricks.

Off on Sunday (assuming I get a few final jobs done!) - cupboards filled, back box "contents" ready. But drivers and pax seat in the dining room whilst I sort out some electrics :roll:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ActiveCampers said:


> Hi SDA
> We bought a radio-controlled digital travel clock with "intelli light" for 9.99 from Argos. Superb! Day, date, time, temp display, with alarm, and when dark it glows so can be easily seen.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2553490/Trail/searchtext>TRAVEL+CLOCK.htm


 Hi just out of interest have you used this abroad ? if so what happens to the radio controlled side of things.............I just wondered if the signal was sent out in other countries.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

> Hi just out of interest have you used this abroad ? if so what happens to the radio controlled side of things.............I just wondered if the signal was sent out in other countries.


I took my radio controlled clock with me on my recent trip to Greece. We stayed overnight at Garmich Partenkirchen with a view to an early start the next day through the Brenner. Unfortunately the batteries had dislodged on the way down so I set the clock to the local time before we went to bed and had a very good nights sleep - Woke up in the morning and noted the time, because we're inherently lazy we abandoned the early start idea and set off around eleven but something didn't quite seem right... It took me another few hours to realise that the clock had picked up the UK time signal during the night and set itself to UK time :? So much for my early start for Venice - We didn't leave until after midday... So no, the clock has no idea where it is on the planet, it just picks up the UK's radio frequency and sets the time accordingly.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Digital clock from Huntigdon*



Briarose said:


> I bought a very nice digital clock in Huntigdon the other week


Request more detail, especially which shop (if you can remember) please.

I am currently using a large one from Aldi. Radio time keeping but no backlight to an LCD display. Reads as though you have better.

Regards ... LeoK


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Briarose said:


> ActiveCampers said:
> 
> 
> > Hi SDA
> ...


it will be going abroad on Sunday! This was a question I was wondering about as there is no way it could be 100% accourate to timezone lines. It has a "wave off" switch to disable automatic time changes - so I was planning on doing this and set the hours delay myself


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Been thinking for weeks that I need to ask this very same question on the forum, logged on read and ordered from Argos within 5 minutes.

The power of MHF int it great thanks everyone


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Some clocks can be told which radio time signal to use, but probably only the more expensive ones. Never had one _(expensive I mean)_ so can't say from personal experience.

There you are . . . . that's my knowledge of the subject completely exhausted!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Digital clock from Huntigdon*



LeoK said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a very nice digital clock in Huntigdon the other week
> ...


 Hi it was a little jewellers on the other side of the road to where the market place is, just to add lovely little clock I think it was roughly £12.99 but you do have to press a button to light it up.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi sorry we were staying in Huntingdon and I have mixed up where I bought the clock which was actually in St Neotts


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello all
In Gouda (NL) sitting by the canal using an open wifi link. Oops.
The travel alarm clock I recommended http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2553490/Trail/searchtext>TRAVEL+CLOCK.htm is great - but it seems to reset to UK time with no way to stop it!
I've emailed the company.
If anyone has the manual for it  and sees a way to stop it - let me know  Bet to PM me if you can.
Thanks!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Duff tip from me.
These clocks only tell UK time - so crap for continental travel. Suggest if you have one - take it back.

eMail from supplier:-

Dear Ryan,

Thank you for your e-mail.
The Radio Controlled mechanism fitted to your clock has a built in receiver which is tuned into National Physical Laboratory MSF based in Anthorn, Cumbria in the UK and it will always pick up the correct time from there. The signal provides a field strength exceeding 100 µV/m at a distance of 1000 km from Anthorn, which covers the whole of the UK, and it can be satisfactorily received throughout much of northern and western Europe.
Unfortunately it is not possible to set the 71213 RC Smartlite travel alarm clock to other time zones.
You can set the time manually but if the clock would eventually pick up the RC signal from the transmitter and set to UK time zone.
Hope this answers your query.
Regards,
Zaneta Skemiene
Customer service
Tel: +441908 220020
Fax: +44845 122 0145


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

B*gg*r !


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I have got one of these Acctim clocks and yes they are utterly useless abroad.We are in Spain at the moment and thought we had cracked it by just putting the alarm a hour later than we wanted to compensate.
One day it got the date wrong by 3 days - so much for accurate to 1 second every 1000 years.
Yesterday we had a lie in because it had set itself to 7pm from the radio signal.Looks like a trip to Argos when we get back in December.

Just found this at Aldi today does it all including timezones for £4.99.
http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_7606.htm


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Funny this forum, i was also looking for a digital clock, i like the Argos 1 and the price. Thanks.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps this may be what some are looking for, on sale at Aldi this Sunday. It has a red L.E.D. display + projection facility according to the write up.

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2867_7757.htm?WT.mc_id=2008-11-07-13-50


----------

